# Bath schedule



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

How often do you guys let your birds take a bath?

Here's a picture of Homie and Chicken on bath day...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I give mine baths every other day. The reason is, I used to give them baths twice a week, but then they all crowd in the tub and start fighting.
So, every other day works fine for me cause they don't bathe all at the same time.

Reti


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

In winter, the birds usually get a bath once a week or so. Once the weather warms up they get two or more per week. In the hot weather, they would bath daily if I provided it.

Frequent baths also keep the feathers in good shape and bugs at bay (when I add 20 mule team borax to the water).

Al


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Where there is water there is a way !  

A couple of days ago my pigeon Tooter was outside in the front with me as I was planting some canas plants, and he found a rain gutter that was full of recent rain water and he was up there squeezed in bathing himself.  

When he came down to me when I called for him, geez was he stinky.  I had to take him inside to bathe him. Now I gotta work on cleaning the gutters. 

Yes, they love the water! (clean or otherwise, they are easily pleased)


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

vdog, does your bird come right when you call? Homie waits about 30 to 45 seconds so it seems more like his idea...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*To come or not to come that is the ...*

Hi Photokev, Yep he will fly to my arm between the first and third command, especially when he is HUNGRY  ! Otherwise, it depends on his mood and whether or not he is busy exploring, but if I am persistant, he comes.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

photokev said:


> How often do you guys let your birds take a bath?
> 
> Here's a picture of Homie and Chicken on bath day...


 Once a week, just like me,  wheather we need it or not !!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Warren, I actually wait to take a bath until someone tells me I really need it. Gotta conserve water!


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Yesterday was a nice sunny day in the upper 70's. Then some thunderheads moved in and soon we got thunder and lightening; and a downpour. Looking outside I saw the birds all crammed in the avairy taking a "shower". When I say downpour I mean it. The rain was super heavy and even contained a little hail or graupel. It's not like they have not had bath water for a while either. Three days ago it was provided.

Al


----------

